# The request lines are great



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Last night I took my kids and my niece an nephew out for dinner. Since it was a bit of a drive on the way back I hand the kids my cell phone and told them to hit the dial button which had the request line number for XM kids compliments of Scott! My son (stepson actually) grabbed the phone first and dialed. In minutes he was talking to the DJ Mindy, it was about 9pm 7/18/02. He chatted with her for a while and then she asked if he was the wierdest kid in the world. He is a fairly witty kid and started throwing some jabs back at her and was having a blast. Once he hung up his cousin called in and chatted with Mindy for a while also and requested the same song my son did. The next break on the radio you she mentioned there names and played clips of their conversation calling my son "the wierdest kid in the world" then played the song they requested which was the theme to Scooby Doo. They went nuts, all the other kids called in. They played about a 2 minute clip of my 5 year old daughter with requesting the song "Blue" and Mindy asking her some goofy questions. 

When I first handed the phone to the kids my wife thought I was being ridiculous but after she heard that she was laughing and really impressed with XM.

I Love my XM and I don't even mind listening to the kids stations the majority of the time because they are so good themselves.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow! You know what I actually heard this last night! My Son Zackery was on last night after 9pm Eastern, We went to an amusement park and on our way home he called and with his answer of why Donuts have a hole in the center. Mindy and him goofed for a good 3 or 4 minutes (although only 2 minutes of it aired)

As I write this I just emailed Bruce Kelly from XM 80's on 8. (He is usually slow checking his email) so you may hear my email on the air today.

Scott


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

yeah I heard Zachary on the radio too. I wish I had an XM radio by my desk. Looks like I'll be getting a portable soon to hook up at the office and in the house. I wonder if they have special pricing plans for multiple units


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yippie! Bruce just read my email on the air, and of course plugged us here at SatRadioTalk.COM!

Very Cool!


----------



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

I actually heard your letter read and that's how I found this website. Way cool place. Glad I found it. I am a member of www.mysporttrac.com , a website for owners of Ford Explorer Sport Tracs and find their Forums helpful in what modifications can be done and others opinions of mods. There is some discussion of Satellite radio on the boards there. I posted a link to this site on there so that others can get their questions answered about what service to buy..if any (There are still those wondering why they should pay for music when they can get it for free off the air). Once again, GREAT FORUMS!!!!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks A1 Glad you like it! And Glad you hear us mentioned on XM! Feel free to post a link to us where you see fit, the more the marrier!

We will do our best to help everyone out the best we can!


----------

